
First Programming Language Designed Specifically for the Phone - juanplusjuan
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3059843/making-it/the-clever-ux-behind-hopscotchs-programming-iphone-app-for-kids/8
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
:

 _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait._

